# New Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 5, or Michelin Pilot Sport 4S



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

I am currently running my MK3 TT Quattro on 4 Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3, i now need to change the 2 back tyres. I have been very happy with the Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3, but am just wanting to know if anyone has went from the GY F1 Asymmetric 3 to the New Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 5 or Michelin Pilot Sport 4S and what their thoughts are, which tyre is best suited to the TT Quattro?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The F1 number 5 has only just been released.

It comes out as a top 3 tyre along with the Pilot Sport 4.

The Pilot Sport 4'S' is more of a track tyre where as the Pilot Sport 4 which is pitched in against the F1 Asymetric 5 as a performance summer tyre.

There wasn't hardly any difference between the 4 and 4s when tested except for the price which means the 4 is a better buy than the 4s.


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't get the Pilot 4, only the 4S in my tyre size 245 35 19,

Best prices fitted so far
2 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S £361
2 GY F1 Asymmetic 5 £342

I take it for daily driving the GY F1 Asymmetic 5 would be better suited for all year round in both the wet and dry?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

tt_al said:


> I can't get the Pilot 4, only the 4S in my tyre size 245 35 19,
> 
> Best prices fitted so far
> 2 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S £361
> ...


Both great tyres, I would be inclined to go for the michelins as not a huge difference in price. The 4s is superior in the dry and just almost as good in the wet as the goodyear 5. The advantage goodyear have over michelin is durability, they will last longer.

I've just bought 2 pilot sport 4's for mine, having them fitted saturday, will be interesting to see if I notice a difference compared to the goodyear f1 3's I currently have.


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> tt_al said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get the Pilot 4, only the 4S in my tyre size 245 35 19,
> ...


I would be interesed to hear how you get on with the 4S, am looking to get my ordered by next week at the latest as my tyres are between 2-3mm. Would the Michelins mix well with the GY Aysmmetric 3?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

tt_al said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > tt_al said:
> ...


Yes, as long as you don't mix them on same axle i.e keep the michelins on back and goodyear on front for example.

I have gone for the pilot sport 4 not the 4s. In your case I would go with the 4s, however you wont be disappointed with the goodyears.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Have you tried Costco,they do great deals on Michelin tyres and the service is great.I used them in the past for my car and my sons car and the was the cheapest.


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

dids66 said:


> Have you tried Costco,they do great deals on Michelin tyres and the service is great.I used them in the past for my car and my sons car and the was the cheapest.


Cheers I will have a look, the cheapest price I have got so far is from Blackcircles


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

dids66 said:


> Have you tried Costco,they do great deals on Michelin tyres and the service is great.I used them in the past for my car and my sons car and the was the cheapest.


No haven't tried them, big thing for me is where they can be fitted. I used Black circles so had a offer with the tyres and can have them fitted at my local ATS, 2 minutes away. I know the boys who work there and they are great.

I have learnt to only get them fitted at reputable tyre fitters, I bought tyres from tyre leader online once and the nearest place to have them fitted was some shitty run down independent garage, his wheel balancing equipment wasn't calibrated properly and so the balancing was out. Had a lot of trouble with the dick head and eventually had to pay extra to have them balanced at kwik fit.

I put a complaint in against this guy fitting tyres with uncalibrated balancing equipment and had something out of it otherwise would have knocked him out if I saw him again! :lol:


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried Costco,they do great deals on Michelin tyres and the service is great.I used them in the past for my car and my sons car and the was the cheapest.
> ...


Yeah I have used Blackcircles before and I can get them fitted close to where I live


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ordered 4 Michelins from Blackcircles, worked out approx £165-£170 ea.

Use MICH10 discount code during June.

running so smooth!


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Ordered 4 Michelins from Blackcircles, worked out approx £165-£170 ea.
> 
> Use MICH10 discount code during June.
> 
> running so smooth!


 8) Was it the 4S you got?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> The F1 number 5 has only just been released.
> 
> It comes out as a top 3 tyre along with the Pilot Sport 4.
> 
> ...


The PS4S absolutely NOT a track tyre. It's a road tyre; you're confusing with the Cup range tyres that Michelin produce.

I've recently had the latest version of the PS4S fitted to my TTS - done 3k on them now and very impressed. Night and day better than the Hankooks the car came with. Dry drip is excellent and they're fantastic in the wet as well. Quieter than expected and fuel consumption is as good as the Hankooks were, so around 38 to 40mpg on a long run and down to 29 to 32 on shorter trips or in traffic. Can't comment on wear yet, but I expect to get at least 20k out them. Cost? I paid £674.80 (£168.70 p/tyre) fully fitted by Kwikfit mobile. Superb service and chap fitted them in our car park, at my place of work. I also got a free dashcam worth £80, which when it turned up, was actually pretty good. I gave to a mate, as already have two, in my TTS and our family wagon, our SQ5...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

tt_al said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered 4 Michelins from Blackcircles, worked out approx £165-£170 ea.
> ...


Yes The Michelin Sport 4S.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Can tell you from my previous car the Pilot Sport 4 are fantastic, so I would assume the 4S will do you just fine. Well worth the money, I'd have all 4 tyres the same though!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Pirelli P-Zero are worth a mention


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Pirelli P-Zero are worth a mention


I have these in 20 inch on my TTS, they're pretty good, dry performance when warm is great. Wet performance on Pirellis has always been bit suspect, these aren't bad though. However I don't think they're as good as the Michelins, but I've not had the 20" Pilot Sport 4's on this car yet to do a direct comparison (different car in a smaller wheel size).

I will switch to PS4s when I need tyres though.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

phazer said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Pirelli P-Zero are worth a mention
> ...


Just switched from P-Zeros to MPS4s. Initially the Pirellis were great in both Dry & Wet but after 10k they started to lose grip quite easily in the wet when pushed. Too early to comment on the Michelins, but grip in all conditions has been first class and they do appear absorb the bumps better than the Pirellis.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Pugliese said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > carlsicesilverTT said:
> ...


Yep, I've researched the Pirellis and there is a pattern there. When new, unbeatable for grip in summer conditions both wet and dry, however once tread worn by a few mm the grip drops considerably and they are terrible in the British winters. Also a issue with increased road noise with them, especially on 19's.

For peace of mind for the Winter I have gone for the Michelin Pilot 4 sport.


----------



## Goldyyy (Jul 13, 2021)

Advanced data encryption algorithms. We will ask you to share only your essay paper instructions and contact details with us pro essay writers. The student is unsure on the topic at hand, so they want to hire an order essay service to ensure they don't affect their grades.


----------

